# Ocean Club Waterview Apts - Sint Maarten



## aktravler (Sep 27, 2006)

Any one know anything about Ocean Club Waterview Apts? they share the same grounds as Ocean Club Villas.  We have a 24 hr hold with RCI (sleep 4 studio) and need help making a decision, any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BILL_B (Sep 28, 2006)

We stayed at OC villas this past March and really enjoyed it. The apartments are in about a ten story tower and in talking to the people who stayed there most seemed happy with their rooms. The bathrooms are supposedly small and the studio would probably be crowded for 4. The entire resort is older, dated, and low key, but has an authentic Caribbean charm. The housekeeping is very good, the staff very helpful and friendly, and there is a good restaurant "The Oasis" on site. There are not a lot of activities, mostly an older crowd most of whom have owned for years and come back to be with friends made over time. The resort is on Cupecoy Beach - one of the most beautiful on St. M. but the sand comes and goes so there usually is not much of an area to lounge on; most people hung by the pool. Depending on what your expectations and requirements are this could be a perfect spot or one to be avoided.

Bill


----------



## Cat (Sep 28, 2006)

We, too, stayed at the Ocean Club Villas. The villa was quite spacious and well-appointed. Those staying in the Apartments, however, weren't as pleased. They said that they were small and dingy, and the air conditioning goes off when you leave. They said it took a long time to cool down completely when you come back after a day at the beach. You could probably do better.

One thing to bear in mind if you are traveling with children: There's a path as you approach the beach that forks off to the right. It's the gay section of the beach, and although we did not go there nor see it, we were told that gay men go there to "do the dirty" right there on the beach. A very proper English couple stumbled across this, and were consequently traumatized. We were warned that if that offended us, we should stay away. The parking lot immediately above this part of the beach had 3 break-ins the week we were there. We were more than content with the part of the beach below the Villas. Excellent swimming!

Also, just so you're aware, Cupecoy is a nude beach. Every morning when we took our 8:00 swim, there were nudes on the beach and in the water. If you have kids, this fact might be pertinent.


----------



## aktravler (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanx for your replies, we did decide to keep the exchange, we are a couple in our mid to late 40's and do enjoy the smaller resort atmoshpere that Bill described.  As for the nudity and such - as long as I'm not the one naked:ignore: , to each their own:whoopie: We will be staying the following week at the Pelican (I know, another resort with mixed reviews) in a large 1 bedroom unit so I think combined they will make for a diverse experience which is what we like.

Now we just have to wait until Feb 2008 to find if it was the right decision.  Will pass the time in Hawaii Feb 2007.


----------



## Neil Rooney (Sep 28, 2006)

Great restaurant on site run by Bert & Jill


----------



## Cat (Sep 28, 2006)

Neil Rooney said:
			
		

> Great restaurant on site run by Bert & Jill



I had heard that it's just Bert now.


----------



## Neil Rooney (Sep 29, 2006)

Absolutely NOT TRUE.  Had drinks last week with Bert, Jill and their duaghter Keeley.


----------



## Cat (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow! Glad to hear it. They're a wonderful couple.


----------

